# Craig Smith gave me permission to put his songs on Youtube.



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

One of my most favorite recording artists gave me permission to put his music on Youtube. I use to work at a Christian bookstore for years in the late 80's and early 90's. The quality of content seemed to be going no where in my estimation. There was some solid music being produced back in those days though. Craig Smith had a Hymns album that was by far the best in my opinion. Then he came out with a few albums that were really solid. It wasn't fluff stuff. It was biblical and solid. The holiness and majesty of God were major themes in his music. Here is one of his songs that proves it. 

[video=youtube;nZE7Mz4W3ZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZE7Mz4W3ZA[/video]

This song is titled Redeemed.

I will post more in this thread as I get them done.

http://www.craigsmithmusic.co/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

Glory to the Holy One.

[video=youtube;reDbfARqjM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reDbfARqjM0[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

A Mighty Fortress.

[video=youtube;M6MOejMXGyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6MOejMXGyM[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy is the Lord...

[video=youtube;j9OHlpfv3dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9OHlpfv3dI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 3, 2012)

Pure Heart
[video=youtube;RRj5XgbHqa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRj5XgbHqa8[/video]


----------

